# What are your Thoughts?? - Injecting a Brisket with It's Own Liquid Fat



## FourVanks (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey Ya'll... Just looking for your thoughts on my last brisket cook. I trimmed the fat off, cooked it down, then injected the flat with that fat. The full video of the whole cook is listed below:



Let me know your thoughts on this technique, please. It really was a fun cook!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2017)

Great experiment!
The next brisket I smoke I will definitely give this a try.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2017)

Great experiment!
The next brisket I smoke I will definitely give this a try.
Al


----------



## rtonmega (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## troutman (Dec 8, 2017)

Theoretically I see nothing wrong with it.  From a health standpoint I'm not sure adding additional fat to a fatty piece of meat that you are trying to render out is advisable, but hey if it works then so be it.  Not something I'm excited about trying.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2017)

Interested in the results...  please post them...


----------

